

Why wouldn't you shop here? - ojeffmo

Looking for some feedback on my site... I'm trying to get it known but I'm not sure why it's not taking off.  Any suggestions?  Would you shop here?  If not, why?  Thanks!<p>Site:  CureCart.com
======
factoryron
i _would_ but to answer your question, i might wonder if there's a catch. do
the items cost any more than if i go direct to amazon.com? (i know the answer
is no) but you may want to make that clear. great idea, and a little
transparency can go a long way in earning people's trust

